# Ruger #3 Scope Problem



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My Ohio Deer Gun Ruger #3 / .375 Win is still fighting me. I’ve been selling out my hunting rifles and kept the #3 because besides being accurate rifle it allows me to use spitzer bullets, that I couldn’t in Marlin 375.
Sold my Marlins all to forum members, no more 45/70 , 44mag or 375 Marlins. All easy to mount about any scope you want.
Ruger #3 is PIA for scope. I had been forced to put a 2x8 Burris on it just because it fit. Reticle was so fine it was useless in woods. Everything else has been a problem to get eye relief. Just bought Leupold 2.5x and thought I had it whipped. Cant get eye relief and have front ring clamped down on tube. From objective trim ring it’s just hollow bushing.
Out of desperation just spent $100 on a NIB Weaver K4-1. This is a old Texas Weaver NIB. It fits and allows eye relief but I don’t like it. I’m going to go ahead and sight rifle in. I’m sure once I do that I will find something better.
Some say there were Redfield scope bases made for #1 Rugers that will fit #3s. That would allow Leupold offset rings to be used that would allow at least another .75” of rearward travel of scope. A little means a lot in this case. If anyone knows the number of these bases I would appreciate you posting. I never though of scoping problems with 3s before. My 223 and Hornet ( which I no longer have) both had Weaver K10x on them, plenty of tube. These new scopes have shorter tubes and objective end bells that block much travel. The 45/70, 44mg and 375 I didn’t scope before.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’m not familiar with the #3’s but would a shotgun scope help you? They normally have longer eye relief.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’m not familiar with the #3’s but would a shotgun scope help you? They normally have longer eye relief.


I’m not fond of the ER scopes. My problem is available end movement between rings. It’s small to begin with and comes up over 1” shorter than it looks. Turrets are stopped by forward edge of rings. I’ve got bigger scopes that will work but don’t need 6x20 on 375 carbine, even 6x is a little much for places I hunt. I really liked the little Leupold 2.5x, bummer!


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Try a red dot if you don't need magnification.

You can add a flip-to-the-side magnifier.









The Best Red Dot Magnifier in 2022 - Scopes Field


... Read more




scopesfield.com


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Would this help?









Sturm Ruger NO # 3 Model 30mm Scope Mount 2pc Base Set & Medium Height Rings | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sturm Ruger NO # 3 Model 30mm Scope Mount 2pc Base Set & Medium Height Rings at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com








https://palmettostatearmory.com/weaver-ruger-no-3-aluminum-top-mount-standard-front-2-piece-scope-base-black-48086.html








__





Suggestions for sighting equipment for Ruger #3


Just picked up a #3, beautiful little carbine that appears to be unfired. In .45/70, of course, and even better "made in the 200th year of American liberty". Looking forward to trying out that crescent buttplate, I doubt it's as bad as they all claim it is...:) Look easy enough to put a scope...




www.artfulbullet.com










__





Ruger #3 22 hornet...scope mounts ?


116668 I am thinking of putting a scope on my Ruger #3 It is D&T in the barrel from the factory (I assume). I'd prefer steel mounts, and the only mounts I am able to 'easily' find are Alum weaver two pc bases and the catalog states shimming is probably required. I suspect the barrel...



castboolits.gunloads.com


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Drill and tap for a mount. I had same issues on my Ruger 77/44 but after buying a few sets of rings I mixed and matched and made it work. What a stupid mounting method from Ruger. I was one step from drilling and tapping.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Not drilling gun. Don’t want Red-Dot, Bases are same as my Weavers. I got 8 sets of Weaver bases for #3s. They aren’t that hard to come but. As far as I can find out Redfield made steel bases fir #1 Ruger in #1B series. They would allow Leupold or Redfield rings.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Drm50 said:


> Not drilling gun. Don’t want Red-Dot, Bases are same as my Weavers. I got 8 sets of Weaver bases for #3s. They aren’t that hard to come but. As far as I can find out Redfield made steel bases fir #1 Ruger in #1B series. They would allow Leupold or Redfield rings.


sorry no help here, but how is that leupold at dusk? is it bright hard to get info on these. thought about one for a muzzleloader. problem is, it would be perfect for thick woods spot i have at camp but family farm is flat and open field and longer shots. thank you


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ruffhunter said:


> sorry no help here, but how is that leupold at dusk? is it bright hard to get info on these. thought about one for a muzzleloader. problem is, it would be perfect for thick woods spot i have at camp but family farm is flat and open field and longer shots. thank you


I’m really down in the jaws that the Leupold won’t work out on the #3. It is very brite & clear scope. That’s first thing you notice looking through it. It has nice field of view for 20mm objective too, it’s not a Compact Scope. Most of them have small fields of view. I think Leupold 2.5x will end up on a 22.
Although I wouldn’t be afraid of deer shot at 200yds with a 2.5x scope. Never had opportunity to shoot that far in Ohio. After all those years watching big bucks out of practical range of slug I wanted something to reach out. I’m stuck with hunting from stand so will be able to take advantage of rest.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ron Y said:


> Drill and tap for a mount. I had same issues on my Ruger 77/44 but after buying a few sets of rings I mixed and matched and made it work. What a stupid mounting method from Ruger. I was one step from drilling and tapping.


That’s funny, I’ve done several scope mountings and sight ins on 77/44s. Last was for same family, pair of 77/44s & 2x7 Leupold scopes in Ruger rings. I suppose the rings came with rifle, but they may have bought them. Went on the integral base milled in action. I don’t remember if all 77/44 came with rings. The 77s use to come with sights and no rings or no sights with rings. Never had scope mounting issues with any Ruger except these #3s.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

Maybe wouldn't be the easiest, but probably cheapest...Any chance removing the bases and fitting a section of picatinny rail would give you more options? Using existing holes of course...Rear ring location probably wouldn't change but you'd have more to play with in the front.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Howland 937 said:


> Maybe wouldn't be the easiest, but probably cheapest...Any chance removing the bases and fitting a section of picatinny rail would give you more options? Using existing holes of course...Rear ring location probably wouldn't change but you'd have more to play with in the front.


Ha-Ha, that’s like dragging a deer head first. It’s a lot easier than against the hair but you get futher from the truck. You have to turn things around to solve the problem.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

Drm50 said:


> Ha-Ha, that’s like dragging a deer head first. It’s a lot easier than against the hair but you get futher from the truck. You have to turn things around to solve the problem.


Just looked like to me that the front ring location with the Leupold scope could be moved a little more rearward on a rail. Unless I didn't understand this concern in the right context. 


Drm50 said:


> Can't get eye relief and have front ring clamped down on tube. From objective trim ring it’s just hollow bushing.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Howland 937 said:


> Just looked like to me that the front ring location with the Leupold scope could be moved a little more rearward on a rail. Unless I didn't understand this concern in the right context.


Leupold is stopped from rearward travel by the Boss the adjustment turrets are located. They are against front edge of offset rings. Another problem I have run into is the scopes with no objective bell, as the Weaver K3 and Leupold 2.5x, When almost in position to get eye relief would mean front ring would be clamped down on bushing for the objective lens. Leopold or not, I don’t believe scope would last long that way.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

Drm50 said:


> Leupold is stopped from rearward travel by the Boss the adjustment turrets are located. They are against front edge of offset rings. Another problem I have run into is the scopes with no objective bell, as the Weaver K3 and Leupold 2.5x, When almost in position to get eye relief would mean front ring would be clamped down on bushing for the objective lens. Leopold or not, I don’t believe scope would last long that way.


Ok, I understand better now. I thought if the front ring location with the Leupold could be moved back toward the front of the adjustment turrets, that would help your issue. But if the scope itself isn't far enough back due to the rear ring, it doesn't matter. None of the extended eye relief scopes, like used on scout-type rifles interest you and you don't like the K4. Man, talk about limited options!😁 

What about an old fixed 4x Redfield? They seem to have decent eye relief and pretty forgiving tube length.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Howland 937 said:


> Ok, I understand better now. I thought if the front ring location with the Leupold could be moved back toward the front of the adjustment turrets, that would help your issue. But if the scope itself isn't far enough back due to the rear ring, it doesn't matter. None of the extended eye relief scopes, like used on scout-type rifles interest you and you don't like the K4. Man, talk about limited options!😁
> 
> What about an old fixed 4x Redfield? They seem to have decent eye relief and pretty forgiving tube length.


I have old Redfield 4Xs, they will work but same as K4. I’ve got to beat the mount ring situation to allow me good scope options. I will go ahead and sight in with K4. I’m confident the next day I will find what I need. If you notice in pics there is Standard Rings, 1 Standard & 1 Off Set and 2 Off Sets. Out of options with Weaver Style rings & bases.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Final Solution for Scoping a Ruger #3. Well I had to give up on the neat little Leupold 2.5x, Twas a bummer. I really liked that scope. Anyway ended up buying Leupold 2x7. It fits and has all kinds of movement. I dislike variable scopes but I can’t find anything in fixed power that will work. Naturally came to this after mounting Leupold 6x and sighting in. Burnt up 15rds sighting and goofing off. So any one with same problem Weaver, Redfield and Leupold straight power scopes from 4x up will work on #3 Ruger. The 2x7 Leupold is about same contour. I’m going to tune at 2x and leave it alone. Notice turret boss clears scope base allowing more rear travel. If this rifle had reasonable way to put a receiver sight on it I wouldn’t mess with scope.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Fine looking rifle DRM. Glad you found a solution.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

One last Lick!!! Would you believe that the Leupold 2x7 wouldn’t take adjustments. Bought it at Cambridge gun show off one of regular dealers. Gave me song and dance about he had just taken it off personal rifle. My Bro had a Leupold 2x7 NIB. We slapped that on and rifle is now sighted in. Looks terrible, scope is silver.
So I got to look into sending my 2x7 in for repair. I never had to send one in before. Then I have to look into buying a large cheap Bowie Knife. I want to beat the edge dull and let it rust for a couple months. It should be ripe about time for next Cambridge Gun show. I’m going to offer free sex change surgery to Ahole who sold me junk scope.
This rifle has had more scopes on it than cartridges fired through it. Oh well will get to sight it in again in future.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

May be China knockoff.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> One last Lick!!! Would you believe that the Leupold 2x7 wouldn’t take adjustments. Bought it at Cambridge gun show off one of regular dealers. Gave me song and dance about he had just taken it off personal rifle. My Bro had a Leupold 2x7 NIB. We slapped that on and rifle is now sighted in. Looks terrible, scope is silver.
> So I got to look into sending my 2x7 in for repair. I never had to send one in before. Then I have to look into buying a large cheap Bowie Knife. I want to beat the edge dull and let it rust for a couple months. It should be ripe about time for next Cambridge Gun show. I’m going to offer free sex change surgery to Ahole who sold me junk scope.
> This rifle has had more scopes on it than cartridges fired through it. Oh well will get to sight it in again in future.
> View attachment 497819


Good luck with the Bowie Knife. Happy slicing.


----------



## Erie Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

Drm50, I’m not sure if you’ve tried contacting Ruger’s Custom Shop or not. They are extremely helpful over the phone and may be able to recommend some options.


----------

